# Crytocara Moori Holding



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

My female C.Moori is holding again, this is the 16th day. I hope she can hold on till the week end, maybe friday night. I'll strip the fry then, hoping for a similar number to my last hatch(approx 70), which unfortunately is down to 13 now, due to my own stupidity. I'll be watching this group and have a fry tank ready.

Will post some pics of Male, female and fry if all goes well.:bigsmile:


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck, hopefully goes well and u better post pics...no excuses lol


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Well the female spit the eggs out on thursdayBut my 13 survivors from the last batch are looking nice.

OK Claudia, I'll post some pics soon, (thanks for the interest) these are some of my favourite cichlids.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

IceBlue said:


> Well the female spit the eggs out on thursdayBut my 13 survivors from the last batch are looking nice.
> 
> OK Claudia, I'll post some pics soon, (thanks for the interest) these are some of my favourite cichlids.


Cant wait to c them


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Had an issue with photobucket, my C. Moori photo's are attached to a previous file with other fish photo's, oh well. C.Mooi photos are 1-11.

aquariaupload001.jpg picture by juststayinthecave - Photobucket


----------

